# Which of these three inserts for efficient attractive heat?



## Horace (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm looking for an efficient, attractive, reliable gas insert at a good price. Here are some quotes we've received so far. 

* Mendota FV44i: ~$5400 installed
* FireplaceX 34 DVL with Ember Fyre logset: ~$4500 installed
* Enviro E33i: ~$4120 installed

1 Efficiency: The Mendota has a Energuide efficiency of 82%, the 34 DVL is 73%, and the E33i is 70%. Do these efficiency ratings really measure anything real? Do you think we be able to tell a difference in heat produced for BTU consumed between the Mendota and the others? The 13 percentage point difference between the Mendota and the Enviro seems significant, but the difference is not as great when comparing steady-state efficiency. 

2 Aesthetics: My wife and I saw the FV44i and the E33i burning at the same store and thought the Mendota looked a little more realistic and attractive, but we didn't get a chance to compare these two inserts to the FireplaceX 34 DVL Ember Fyre. Could someone who has experience with both the 34 DVL and the Mendota compare the look of the two, both burning and off?

3 Quality and convenience: Frustrating remotes? Eats batteries? Flimsy and cheap-looking upon close examination? Loud blowers? Company frustrating to deal with? Is there an

4 Anything else I need to look at to try to get the most heat and best looks at the best price? Heat N Glo Escape 35 is one that we could probably get a quote for easily; is that a better value than the above inserts?

What should I choose? Thanks so much to anyone with thoughts or advice that might help with this decision.


----------



## Horace (Aug 11, 2016)

Nevermind--we decided to go with the Mendota.


----------

